# Beards



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I wanted to see what you guys thought of the current trend of men growing full beards. Are they cool? Do they add or detract to a man's appearance? Do they fit in with the classic look most of us here try to go for? Does a full beard make a man look more/less trustworthy and masculine?

Would the guys we admire here for their style such as Bogart, Grant, Edward and Astaire sport a beard if they were alive today? Would they look better if they did?


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't care for beards on most men. Right now they are far too trendy and hipster looking.

Some older gentleman can look distinguished when wearing a finely trimmed grey beard.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Never understood why young guys would want to cultivate on their face what grows wild on their nether regions...


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

cdavant said:


> Never understood why young guys would want to cultivate on their face what grows wild on their nether regions...


Don't shave it - it only grows in thicker and darker....


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I refuse to click on any video that is in response to hair on nether regions... :redface:


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

triklops55 said:


> I wanted to see what you guys thought of the current trend of men growing full beards. Are they cool? Do they add or detract to a man's appearance? Do they fit in with the classic look most of us here try to go for? Does a full beard make a man look more/less trustworthy and masculine?
> 
> Would the guys we admire here for their style such as Bogart, Grant, Edward and Astaire sport a beard if they were alive today? Would they look better if they did?


Being the trendy type , I've had a beard the last forty years.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

It's so easy to clip a beard that I really don't see the appeal of a scraggly one. Now if one were waxing the beard, that's cool. I'd go for a Van ****.

Generally a fuller bushy beard does make one look gruff and dominating, but so many delicate little sissies are now sporting them that the lumberjack/sea captain association is fading fast.


----------



## kaehlin (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had a trimmed, full beard for most of my adult life. I think in most business environments, it's a slight negative, and I think it probably doesn't fit in perfectly with the classic look. I'm actually doing a bit of soul-searching about it, right now. Because, hey, I happen to like it.

I have no idea about cool, and I suspect "trustworthy" is a net neutral - here in the midwest, some will see it as more homespun / less affected than clean-shaven, others will see it as slightly slovenly.

Those comments are all for a neatly trimmed beard, from my perspective. If the beard is not well-trimmed, or if it grown in a patchy, uneven way, it will look awful. If it's a trendy style (Duck Dynasty or Lars Ulrich, anyone?) it will obviously not help cultivate a classic look, not will it help with the perception of trustworthy-ness.

I suspect this thread will light up with responses, for what it's worth. I think there is a fair amount of passion around this topic.


----------



## Bob Sacamano (Jul 27, 2013)

Hitch said:


> Being the trendy type , I've had a beard the last forty years.


That makes you a trend setter I suppose. At 32 I cannot grow a full beard, its patchy and quite scraglly. Beards need to be finely manicured and trimmed if they are to work with a classic look. Most trendy beards now look something like this:

It looks great on the diamond


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

cdavant said:


> Never understood why young guys would want to cultivate on their face what grows wild on their nether regions...


Wait... what? What are you trying to say with the second part?

As for the beards, I think it depends on the rest too. If you do it like Whiteknight it looks very good in my opinion, but if it's just stubbles or long and unkempt it can look horrible. 
I also think that it depends on the hair length.
No to short hair with beard seems like a pseudo-badboy look to me. 
Medium length hair works with our without beard, which can either be shorter or longer. 
Long hair looks best with no or a short beard. A long beard runs danger of making the person look negligeant (depending on how well groomed the beard is of course).


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm fine with beards. I had a full beard and enjoyed the look, but after so long, She said "shave it" and shave it I did. No big loss for me.

Really, though, I'd rather see guys with big bushy beards than precious and painstakingly trimmed George Michael beards.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

This...

Not this...


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Are they the same guy? Or do they just share the same vision-impaired hairstylist?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Being the trendy type , I've had a beard the last forty years.


Shaved mine after I retired. When I was working, I didn't want to trade the extra few minutes of sleep. Plus, if you don't have a very strong jawline, you can more or less make one.


----------



## Faucet (Jan 12, 2013)

phyrpowr said:


> Plus, if you don't have a very strong jawline, you can more or less make one.


It is for this very reason that I have cultivated a beard nearly my entire adult life. In the last decade and a half, I have been beardless for a grand total of two months, both of which were prompted by foolish decisions. For _some_ men, surely a 'vast minority', a beard is mandatory.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

This is not a beard, its just not shaving.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

^ I agree. This is pretty unappealing facial hair. Pity; for a good proper beard can look great.



> Never understood why young guys would want to cultivate on their face what grows wild on their nether regions...


I'm unsure whether this is serious or not-either way, no real offence meant-but it is the silliest argument against facial hair I've read. Bruce Boyer and his beard aren't amused, either.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a personal dislike for all forms of facial hair.


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

The beard has become the padded bra of masculinity.

I say no beard if having a beard is a question for you.

(Full disclosure: I have a thin mustache and soul patch and have since I went through puberty).


----------



## NateG (Mar 14, 2014)

In theory, I have nothing against a well manicured beard. However, I have yet to find a style that looks at home on my face, so I do without.


----------



## taylorgtr (Jun 1, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> I refuse to click on any video that is in response to hair on nether regions... :redface:


It's safe. It's a funny one from Seinfeld.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

As a wet shaver, I'm no fan of beards. But on some men, a nice well trimmed and maintained bears looks fine.

Just to clear you're talking about growing a real beard.... not cultivating the current "designer stubble" type thing of maintaining a look as though you haven't shaved for 2-3 days.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I'm fine with beards. I had a full beard and enjoyed the look, but after so long, She said "shave it" and shave it I did. No big loss for me.
> 
> Really, though, I'd rather see guys with big bushy beards than precious and painstakingly trimmed George Michael beards.


IMO, big bushy beards frequently look sloppy.

I keep my beard trimmed to about 1/4". I trim it two or three times per week. With my self-sharpening self-lubricating cordless beard trimmer, it's not painstaking at all. Actually, it's much easier than shaving -- and no razor cuts nor razor burns.

Do big bushy beards fit in with the classic look most of us here try to go for? A beard needs grooming. IMO, a beard that looks like a rat's nest is not a classic gentleman's look.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
'The Beard' is usually the safe escort so that the virile rake may seduce the young nymph without any suspicion being leveled on the rake afterwards. Not for me.
Do as thou wilt is the whole of the law,
rudy


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Typical manlings, trying to prove their masculinity with displays of follicular fortitude. The other children called me "goat chin" at the princely age of 11. It's been a battle for smooth skin since.

The "No Shave November" thing came up among my fraternity brothers a year or so ago. The only thing I had to add was that I would be more impressed if some of them managed to shave everyday for an entire month rather than abstaining.

I say no to beards.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> I wanted to see what you guys thought of the current trend of men growing full beards. Are they cool? Do they add or detract to a man's appearance? Do they fit in with the classic look most of us here try to go for? Does a full beard make a man look more/less trustworthy and masculine?
> 
> Would the guys we admire here for their style such as Bogart, Grant, Edward and Astaire sport a beard if they were alive today? Would they look better if they did?


I haven't seen that many full beards recently. I see a lot of guys with designer-stubble besmirching their faces. (Hey, I was gonna say de*facing*!) But not many full beards. I wore a full beard for 5 years. That means they're classic. But seriously, it all depends. Full beards worn classically, on classic guys are classic. On hippies, (You're old if you remember those!) they're not.

Tell this guy -









his beard ain't classic. And you'll have to explain to him why you think that is so.

And I doubt this fellow would even let you sit at his table!









Full beards are and have always been worn by stylish, classic men. And by tiresome louts. It's up to you to discern which are which.

(Note: An intriguing phenomenon revealed itself in my interaction with the fairer sex during those five years of wearing a full beard. It seems that during this time, while perhaps fewer ladies were desirous of my company, those who were, were of a more interesting nature, and much more ardent. Hmm . . . ?)


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*50 years with a beard*

Whether or not one wears a beard is a matter of personal preference. I like the way mine looks, and I like the convenience of not having to shave every morning. I especially appreciated not shaving when I worked in an office every day.

I stopped shaving the morning following my high school graduation in June of 1963. With the exception of a couple of weeks in the aggregate, I have had a beard of one sort or another since then.

The style has varied, from trimmed Trotsky-like to somewhat trimmed full beard. Currently my facial hair resembles that in the photo of Bruce Boyer; similar round glasses and buzzed gray hair as well.

It would be interesting to see what sort of well cultivated, perhaps waxed, facial hair Shaver might come up with.

Cheers,
Gurdon


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Beards Schmeards. :mad2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

At Law said:


> I don't care for beards on most men. *Right now they are far too trendy and hipster looking.*
> 
> Some older gentleman can look distinguished when wearing a finely trimmed grey beard.


That's weak. Would you say the same if hipsters started wearing pleated trousers? :biggrin:



Tempest said:


> It's so easy to clip a beard that I really don't see the appeal of a scraggly one. Now if one were waxing the beard, that's cool. I'd go for a Van ****.
> 
> Generally a fuller bushy beard does make one look gruff and dominating, but so many *delicate little sissies* are now sporting them that the lumberjack/sea captain association is fading fast.


No comment necessary. :icon_pale:



Flanderian said:


> I haven't seen that many full beards recently. I see a lot of guys with designer-stubble besmirching their faces. (Hey, I was gonna say de*facing*!) But not many full beards. I wore a full beard for 5 years. That means they're classic. But seriously, it all depends. Full beards worn classically, on classic guys are classic. On hippies, (You're old if you remember those!) they're not.
> 
> Tell this guy -
> 
> ...


I think there's a world of difference between a full beard that has actually had some work put into it and the lazy "I don't want to shave for a year" kind.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I'm asking because beards have become a fad among younger men. This fad started about eight years ago but now seems at the peak of its popularity.

The fellows who sport beards as a fad also generally dress very poorly by our standards. I was wondering if this beard fad had infiltrated our little well-dressed subculture. It apprears it hasn't as the guys who favor beards seem to always have done so.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

cdavant said:


> Never understood why young guys would want to cultivate on their face what grows wild on their nether regions...


I guess that's the way they like it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Flanderian, as often, puts it best.



> Full beards are and have always been worn by stylish, classic men. And by tiresome louts. It's up to you to discern which are which.


----------



## kaehlin (Mar 29, 2014)

Anthony Charton said:


> Flanderian, as often, puts it best.


Agreed. I think some beards clearly fall on one side of the line or the other, and some are judgement calls. I also echo his experience with the fair sex and beards - some like them, a lot. Many others don't like them at all, categorically. My wife happens to be my beard's biggest fan.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

It definitely seems to be trendy now among the fashion magazines and hipster-sheek culture. Admittedly, I have tried it and look like a bum every time. Some can get away with it, others don't grow majestic enough facial hair. Even if you can grow a nice beard, at the end of the day you have to ask yourself "Would I still look better if I was clean shaven?"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm not a fan of the big shaggy beards. I don't grow a beard well; I just have a mustache.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I really think this is a lot like hats, ascots, bow ties. If one is too twee and boyish-looking, it looks affected, whereas it can suit a more weathered and mature looking man. 

When I said full beard, I meant full length, not full coverage. At least a good inch and a half or more. Unless getting into Ozark length, I think one wants the neck mostly shaved.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tempest said:


> I think one wants the neck mostly shaved.


At the least.

While some men have naturally handsome, civilized beards that require little maintenance, untamed, mine resembled two vicious mustelidae fighting it out on my face. And maintenance proved one of the reasons I eventually elected to delete it. Making it presentable required brushing, shaving and trimming *every* morning! And this was for a beard that in proper shape was no longer than a 1/2".


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

There are some interesting examples here:
https://www.walkerslater.com/shop/mens
and here
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=rugby+beards&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=BpNWU-mRB6up7AalooGQAQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643&safe=active&ssui=on


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> At the least.
> 
> While some men have naturally handsome, civilized beards that require little maintenance, untamed, mine resembled two vicious mustelidae fighting it out on my face. And maintenance proved one of the reasons I eventually elected to delete it. Making it presentable required brushing, shaving and trimming *every* morning! And this was for a beard that in proper shape was no longer than a 1/2".


Yes, I think shaving the neck is good. That's what I do.

I have to keep my beard trimmed fairly short, approximately less than 1/2". Because of the "stubbly" texture of my whiskers, beyond a certain length my beard looks shabby, and brushing it doesn't help. I trim it down to about 1/4" two or three times a week. If I had to trim it every day, I would want to shave it off.

However, my wife asked me to grow my beard about 10 or 12 years ago, and she likes it. Who am I to argue?


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

My main reason for having a beard is that I don't look at "beaten up" when I'm working long hours. My job sometimes involves going several days straight in meetings without sleep/shaving. If you start with a beard, the wear and tear don't show on your face as starkly.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

All of what I'm writing here is US-centric. I get that attitudes toward beards can differ from place to place, due to cultural, historical, religious, etc., factors. But the United States is the place I know best, so I'm going to limit myself to the US, and not to, say, Oman.



triklops55 said:


> I wanted to see what you guys thought of the current trend of men growing full beards.


Well, even with the current trend, the vast majority of men do not choose to grow beards. So let's keep the extent of the trend in perspective.

Anyway, I haven't particularly strong feelings about this trend, beyond noting that such trends come and go. I seriously doubt whether the beard will ever again be as trendy as it was in the late 19th century. Nor do I see it going 100% extinct anytime soon.

I don't care to grow a beard, myself. But if the next guy has a beard, so be it. If it's at least reasonably well kept, it neither impresses me, nor bothers me.



> Are they cool?


If anything, I'd think they'd be warm.

If you mean kewl, say kewl.  (But at least to me, there's nothing especially kewl about having a beard.)



> Do they add or detract to a man's appearance?


Depends on the man. On some faces, a beard might be an improvement. On others, it could be a mistake.

Depends on the beard too, I suppose.



> Do they fit in with the classic look most of us here try to go for?


Probably not. But depending on the man, and the beard, and the precise look desired, I suppose it could be made to work.



> Does a full beard make a man look more/less trustworthy and masculine?


To me, a full beard makes a man look... like he has a full beard. But hey, I'm sure there are people who associate full beards with trustworthiness (and with lack of trustworthiness). And for sure there are plenty of people who associate full beards with masculinity. And absolutely there are people who associate full beards with Hasidic Jews, the Amish, and ZZ Top.



> Would the guys we admire here for their style such as Bogart, Grant, Edward and Astaire sport a beard if they were alive today? Would they look better if they did?


If they chose not to sport beards when they were alive, I'd imagine it's quite possible they wouldn't care to sport beards today. That's not necessarily 100% true, since one could argue that today's attitudes about beards differ meaningfully from the attitudes of their times, and their decisions were at least partially based on the prevailing attitudes of their times. But I suspect there's still a pretty substantial amount of truth to it.

BTW, I can identify Bogart and Astaire, but can't figure out to whom you're referring when you mention Grant and Edward.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I keep a well-trimmed goatee. At one point, I sported a full beard that was also well kept. After many bouts of chemo and radiation several years ago, I can't seem to grow a full beard any longer. Full beards are fine. However, *TOO* many people down here are trying to emulate Duck Dynasty beards.


----------



## HamilcarBarca (Dec 9, 2012)

I prefer clean shaven but some older gentlemen really look great with beards.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Think back to the US civil war (of northern aggression) and remember all the Generals and officers on both sides: beards, the lot. The president and most everyone else as well. Then, the tradition fell away, and rules changed. WWI and WWII, no beards.
If one may point out, in WWII, onlly Hitler and Stalin chose facial hair adornment.
Aside from some cultures, beards are not usually seen among the leadership.
Fashion. Just fashion. But if ones significant other likes the look on the man, submission is best.
Happines for all,
rudy


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> I keep a well-trimmed goatee.


I've seen enough science fiction on tv to know that a goatee is the key characteristic of the evil twin, most typically from a mirror universe.

At the very, very least, it identifies the wearer as an evil genius from this, our own universe.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I've seen enough science fiction on tv to know that a goatee is the key characteristic of the evil twin, most typically from a mirror universe.
> 
> At the very, very least, it identifies the wearer as an evil genius from this, our own universe.


Villains, evil geniuses, and their little dogs, too.

*Movie Villains and Their Badass Beards*
https://www.hollywood.com/photos/movie/55017997/13-movie-villains-badass-beards#905672/0


----------



## iGdiGerGerbs (Dec 10, 2013)

FWIW, I see quite a few bearded mid age attorneys when at court. Maybe the clean shaven mantra is ending.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> BTW, I can identify Bogart and Astaire, but can't figure out to whom you're referring when you mention Grant and Edward.


Thanks for your responses. I mean the Duke of Windsor and Cary Grant. Both are admired for having style and neither sported a beard.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't say that Mr. Bogart looks worse, really. It's hard to say with latter day Mr. Grant.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree that beards/facial hair tends to be very hipster-ish. i've seen very few men that can pull off a full-on beard without looking like they're trying too hard. I guess I have an aversion to it. If I go unshaven for a couple of days I start to feel like a bum. it's one thing if you've gone on vacation and decided to let it all go, but it's another thing if you do it because you think it's cool. it just doesn't look very good imo


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

gaseousclay said:


> I agree that beards/facial hair tends to be very hipster-ish. i've seen very few men that can pull off a full-on beard without looking like they're trying too hard. I guess I have an aversion to it. If I go unshaven for a couple of days I start to feel like a bum. it's one thing if you've gone on vacation and decided to let it all go, but it's another thing if you do it because you think it's cool. it just doesn't look very good imo


Tell this to this guy:









(https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b6/Richard_Wagner_by_Caesar_Willich_ca_1862.jpg)

I know he lived 150 years ago, but the beard still looks great.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Oh dear. I carry a deep, deep love for Wagner's music, but in no universe has this beard ever looked 'great'.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

At least in my universe it does :biggrin:
Ok, the one I posted may not be "great", but this one.


----------



## kaehlin (Mar 29, 2014)

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh dear. I carry a deep, deep love for Wagner's music, but in no universe has this beard ever looked 'great'.


Perfect example of how cofidence and carriage can make almost anything look good. Almost anything. That's one nasty (and undoubtedly, uncomfortable) beard.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

GWW said:


> Tell this to this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when the chin-strap beard comes back into fashion, let me know. looks like he's wearing a hair helmet


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Stubbly said:


> IMO, big bushy beards frequently look sloppy.
> 
> I keep my beard trimmed to about 1/4". I trim it two or three times per week. With my self-sharpening self-lubricating cordless beard trimmer, it's not painstaking at all. Actually, it's much easier than shaving -- and no razor cuts nor razor burns.
> 
> Do big bushy beards fit in with the classic look most of us here try to go for? A beard needs grooming. IMO, a beard that looks like a rat's nest is not a classic gentleman's look.


Generally, I don't disagree that a well-kept and trim beard is better than a Duck Dynasty bird's nest, but the perfectly manicured lines of George Michael's earlier post-Wham days is a bit too precious to my eye.

When I say "big bushy beard" I should probably be more clear.

Acceptable:

Unacceptable:










Same guy, by the way.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> I mean the Duke of Windsor and Cary Grant. Both are admired for having style and neither sported a beard.


Thanks. Since the names I could place were last names, I tried coming up with a Mr. Edward who might have been admired for his style, but I drew a blank.

I should have realized "Grant," was Cary Grant. But for some reason, my mind was fixated on President U.S. Grant. Who was, of course, bearded (as was not uncommon for "Men of Substance" in the latter half of the 19th century). But I'd never heard of him being hailed here on AAAC for his style.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wagner's beard in the picture is bizarre, even for its time.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

RM Bantista said:


> Think back to the US civil war (of northern aggression) and remember all the Generals and officers on both sides: beards, the lot.


Not really. Although many of the Generals had beards, there were others who did not. And thousands of lesser officers lacked beards, of course.

Pictured below: Gen. George Wright (that may be a shadow on his chin, but it's no beard), Gen. Benjamin Butler, and Gen. Ambrose E. Burnside. (Burnside may have lacked a beard, but his moustache/mutton chop combination was impressive.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I rather thought that Ben Butler had a sort of "Imperial" during the early part of the Civil War, with more growth later on.

Pictured at/near Richmond in 1864. The picture you've shown comes from later in his life.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wagner's beard in the picture is bizarre, even for its time.


Actually.. you're right. The beard he has in the posted picture is a bit weird. Very little hair on the sides and a lot on the bottom.
The beard that I veritably like is the one he sported in his later years. It's nice and dense on the sides and much less so on the bottom.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Chouan said:


> I rather thought that Ben Butler had a sort of "Imperial" during the early part of the Civil War, with more growth later on.


I do recall having seen the Richmond picture of him before.

But below, is a picture of him with no beard present. It's from the Prints and Photographs Online Catalog, of the Library of Congress, where it's dated as being from the time of the Civil War. https://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/cwp2003000292/pp/

I agree he might look a little older than in the picture you've provided, but if the Library of Congress says it's from the first half of the 1860's, I'm reluctant to call them wrong.

The second picture, below, is from _Harper's Weekly_, June 1, 1861, upon his promotion to commander of Fortress Monroe. Also beardless. https://www.sonofthesouth.net/leefoundation/civil-war/general-benjamin-butler.htm










Perhaps for a relatively brief time Butler just experimented with growing a beard, as so many men do at some point in their lives. Makes as much sense as anything, I suppose.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Tempest said:


> I can't say that Mr. Bogart looks worse, really. It's hard to say with latter day Mr. Grant.


Bogey's beard is for a movie role where he's trying to look like he's been in the wilderness for months. I admire his personal style and wonder what he would say on the matter.

Cary Grant looks pretty good with a beard in that picture but he's older there. IMO, a beard looks better on men who are already older and thus look distinguished even without the beard. Beards can also be used to hide facial flaws like wrinkles, turkey necks and double chins. I think heavy men look better with beards too since the beard draws attention away from fat cheeks and baby faces. Balding men can look good with beards too because the beard adds hair to heads that don't have much.

I don't think young guys in their 20s and 30s look that great with full beards. To me, young guys with beards look like they are trying too hard to look older and more distinguished, or hip and carefree. Of course, that may not be the case and it is their face so they can do what they want with it.

I also think that the more handsome a man is the better he looks without a beard -- a mustache is a different story. Although if a guy is handsome, he'll be handsome with a beard or without. Ugly guys should grow beards to cover up as much of their ugly mugs as possible.

In any case, men who choose to have beards should know how to properly care for them. They should keep them at a proper length and know where the beard lines should be on their face and neck. The main problem I have with newly-bearded men is they don't seem to know how to groom their beards.

I had a college professor in his 50s with a beautiful full, white beard. I paid him a visit after I had finished college and the beard was gone. I asked him what was up with that and he told me that he found a tick in it one day so he decided to do away with it. That's one good reason for a clean shaven face if you ask me.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

_*Should I shave off my beard?*
Beard sporters have been fashionable in recent years, but with the advent of 'peak beard', is it time to reach for the razor?_

https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2014/apr/21/should-i-shave-off-my-beard


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

There has been some considerable distaste expressed for beards in this thread.

I get it. Some feel facial hair is wrong (whether well groomed or unkempt), and should be shaved off. Should cranial hair be shaved off as well?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

If a good amount of the rest has already left, sometimes completing the process is a good option.


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

+1 for beards and facial hair in general.


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had a beard through most of my 20's and as others have mentioned, I think it helps create more of a jawline and makes me look older. The goal isn't really to look older, but in a crowd of older people (work), I want to be taken more seriously and this can help. It's been 6 years since I've had it completely shaved (for a week) and I mainly keep it because I have very sensitive skin. In the past, almost any kind of razor I've tried would result in red bumps on my neck developing a day or two later. For the most part, this doesn't happen with an electric razor I use now for keeping my neck clean. My beard sort of resembles . My hair doesn't come in extremely thick and it's fairly light, but that's about the length I keep it. 

I find the comments about "hipsters" interesting and somewhat tiring, especially since the term is so amorphous at this point that it seems meaningless to me. It's hard to imagine what trend can't just be dismissively attributed to "hipsters" at this point and I doubt many of you could articulate much of a definition of a hipster. Speaking of posing, the millionaire Duck Dynasty folks grew a few beards to cash in on "reality" tv. I wonder how long until they r. Overall, I think the answers to the original questions are very subjective as others have pointed out. I generally don't concern myself with how my physical appearance fits into the spectrum of opinions on what defines tradition or masculinity. Cultural straight jackets aren't my thing.


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

P.S. You might be a hipster if you post pictures of Sam Beam.


----------



## shagerty7 (Apr 20, 2014)

scholl43 said:


> P.S. You might be a hipster if you post pictures of Sam Beam.


Or drinks lots of coffee. ((Guilty.) (Of the coffee drinking, not of being a hipster.))


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

scholl43 said:


> I've had a beard through most of my 20's and as others have mentioned, I think it helps create more of a jawline and makes me look older. The goal isn't really to look older, but in a crowd of older people (work), I want to be taken more seriously and this can help. It's been 6 years since I've had it completely shaved (for a week) and I mainly keep it because I have very sensitive skin. In the past, almost any kind of razor I've tried would result in red bumps on my neck developing a day or two later. For the most part, this doesn't happen with an electric razor I use now for keeping my neck clean. My beard sort of resembles . My hair doesn't come in extremely thick and it's fairly light, but that's about the length I keep it.
> 
> I find the comments about "hipsters" interesting and somewhat tiring, especially since the term is so amorphous at this point that it seems meaningless to me. It's hard to imagine what trend can't just be dismissively attributed to "hipsters" at this point and I doubt many of you could articulate much of a definition of a hipster. Speaking of posing, the millionaire Duck Dynasty folks grew a few beards to cash in on "reality" tv. I wonder how long until they r. Overall, I think the answers to the original questions are very subjective as others have pointed out. I generally don't concern myself with how my physical appearance fits into the spectrum of opinions on what defines tradition or masculinity. Cultural straight jackets aren't my thing.


If term "hipster" is meaningless to you, you might be a hipster. :thumbs-up:


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

12345Michael54321 said:


>


This is what Edgar Allen Poe would've looked like if he let himself go


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

triklops55 said:


> If term "hipster" is meaningless to you, you might be a hipster. :thumbs-up:


there's a hipster that lives in my building that sports an 'ironic handlebar moustache' whilst wearing Wayfarer sunglasses and skinny jeans


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

triklops55 said:


> If term "hipster" is meaningless to you, you might be a hipster. :thumbs-up:


Not really, in these days the term "hipster" is about equivalent with "trendy" and that's very big rubbish.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TradThrifter said:


> It definitely seems to be trendy now among the fashion magazines and hipster-sheek culture. Admittedly, I have tried it and look like a bum every time. Some can get away with it, others don't grow majestic enough facial hair. Even if you can grow a nice beard, at the end of the day you have to ask yourself "Would I still look better if I was clean shaven?"


I guess some men prefer the babyface look.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Stubbly said:


> Yes, I think shaving the neck is good. That's what I do.
> 
> I have to keep my beard trimmed fairly short, approximately less than 1/2". Because of the "stubbly" texture of my whiskers, beyond a certain length my beard looks shabby, and brushing it doesn't help. I trim it down to about 1/4" two or three times a week. If I had to trim it every day, I would want to shave it off.
> 
> However, my wife asked me to grow my beard about 10 or 12 years ago, and she likes it. Who am I to argue?


I shave the neck too but afterwards I'm left with stubble.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Tilton said:


> Generally, I don't disagree that a well-kept and trim beard is better than a Duck Dynasty bird's nest, but the perfectly manicured lines of George Michael's earlier post-Wham days is a bit too precious to my eye.
> 
> When I say "big bushy beard" I should probably be more clear.
> 
> ...


Is he from a rock band?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I used to grow a moustache and goatee but 10 years ago I decided to look clean shaven and just keep it off for good.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

It struck me while in the Starbucks line this morning how prevalent the beard-with-shaved-head look is with the 20-something crowd...










It seems to me that such young men, who have the handsomest faces and the fullest heads of hair they will EVER own, are depriving themselves of showing it off. I believe once they've lost their hair for real they are really going to regret the years they spent looking like this.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Grayson said:


> It struck me while in the Starbucks line this morning how prevalent the beard-with-shaved-head look is with the 20-something crowd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy is clearly balding, hence the shaven head look. those are the only people i've seen who go out of their way to shave their head - to hide the fact that they look horrible with wispy patches of hair clinging to their heads


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Are members aware of the 'Bear' subculture? A bald head and a full beard transmits a message you may regret. :rolleyes2:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Grayson said:


> It struck me while in the Starbucks line this morning how prevalent the beard-with-shaved-head look is with the 20-something crowd...
> 
> It seems to me that such young men, who have the handsomest faces and the fullest heads of hair they will EVER own, are depriving themselves of showing it off. I believe once they've lost their hair for real they are really going to regret the years they spent looking like this.


I started balding at 17, but it took me a couple years to accept it. At 23 I started using clippers with no guard, and now at 25 I have the hairline (or lack thereof) of someone twice my age. Honestly, I'm glad I don't have hair, much easier maintenance and I got the "balding" thing out of the way early on lol.

per the discussion, facial hair has never looked good on me. I had the chin only goatee for a while, but looking back it looked dumb. Plus, I use a DE safety razor/brush/shave soap, so I actually enjoy shaving. But maybe I'm weird.


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

Howard said:


> Is he from a rock band?


Iron and Wine. My favorite album of theirs:


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

I have no real objection to beards but I kind of understand the hatred toward the "hipster" look. Full beards, hair cut short on the sides and the top teased with pomade, striped T-shirt that is too tight, jeans that are too tight (and waaaaay too short) and a pair of those canvas slip on shoes with no socks. It's been done too much and it is kind of annoying. 

For me, I tried growing a beard once but kept obsessing about keeping it symmetrical everytime I trim it. So now I just shave everyday. It takes a lot less time than keeping it just at the right length.

PS: I'm currently in Abu Dhabi and most men here have beards. I doubt it's trend related, though.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I do recall having seen the Richmond picture of him before.
> 
> But below, is a picture of him with no beard present. It's from the Prints and Photographs Online Catalog, of the Library of Congress, where it's dated as being from the time of the Civil War. https://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/cwp2003000292/pp/
> 
> ...


Perhaps he had access to an early form of photoshop by 1864!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> There has been some considerable distaste expressed for beards in this thread.
> 
> I get it. Some feel facial hair is wrong (whether well groomed or unkempt), and should be shaved off. Should cranial hair be shaved off as well?





momsdoc said:


> If a good amount of the rest has already left, sometimes completing the process is a good option.


Well, yes in some circumstances, it may be best to shave the cranium, or pluck out the remaining 10 or 12 hairs.



Shaver said:


> Are members aware of the 'Bear' subculture? A bald head and a full beard transmits a message you may regret.


I had a suspicion that this may be the case.

Whilst unlikely, it's also possible to transmit a dangerous message unwittingly by using a colored handkerchief. I hope the color-coded handkerchief crowd doesn't start using color-coded pocket squares.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Grayson said:


> It struck me while in the Starbucks line this morning how prevalent the beard-with-shaved-head look is with the 20-something crowd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So some guys like the cueball look?


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Bald can be better*

Like orange fury, I began to lose my hair while still in high school and by the time I reached 30 I was bald, but with a thick bushy fringe that looked pretty good somewhat long and went well with a trimmed full beard. That was a long time ago.

As my hair and beard turned gray and then white my hair got thinner and whispier, and my beard frizzier. I cut my losses, so to speak, and have worn fringe and beard short for more years than I wore them long.

I currently buzz off my fringe of hair and closely trim my beard. A few summers ago I let things grow to see how it looked. A thin whispy fringe of white hair and scraggly white beard still looked awful. I went back to buzzed hair and closely cropped beard.

It is somewhat annoying that this style is currently fashionable. I'm hoping that the fashion will pass.

As an aside, white hair shaved or buzzed does not exhibit the five o'clock shadow effect that pigmented hair does when shaved.

Meaningful generalizations about style are hard to make. Something which works well for one person can look terrible on another.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Howard said:


> Is he from a rock band?


No he's a donor for Hair Club for Men.:biggrin:


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> Whilst unlikely, it's also possible to transmit a dangerous message unwittingly by using a colored handkerchief. I hope the color-coded handkerchief crowd doesn't start using color-coded pocket squares.


What is this, the 90's? 80's? Apparently you have zero gay friends because the handkerchief thing hasn't been a thing for quite some time.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

scholl43 said:


> What is this, the 90's? 80's? Apparently you have zero gay friends because the handkerchief thing hasn't been a thing for quite some time.


I thought it possible, if not likely, that Stubbly was referring to the consequences of displaying a handkerchief of the wrong color in gang territory. 
Gurdon


----------



## rdarby (Apr 28, 2014)

I think beards can only be pulled off if they are properly maintained! otherwise they can look pretty dodgy. 

Not sure about all these long beards though


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

scholl43 said:


> What is this, the 90's? 80's? Apparently you have zero gay friends because the handkerchief thing hasn't been a thing for quite some time.


I've only read about the handkerchief thing. I do have gay friends and acquaintances. However, the "hanky-code" topic has never come up in conversation, not even during the 1980s-1990s. I suppose it's because many gay people are not into this sort of thing, and/or because they want to keep their private lives private.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

In terms of full disclosure, I should offer that in recent years I have gone bearded...

Circa 2006, with a van ****...









2010, and a smattering of daily-maintained chin-stubble...









And 2014, back to clean-shaven...









I ended my flirtation with beards not for distaste with the look of well-trimmed whiskers, but more that (at age 50) all my grey hair seems concentrated on my chin. :crazy:


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Grayson said:


> In terms of full disclosure, I should offer that in recent years I have gone bearded...
> 
> Circa 2006...
> 
> ...


IMO you look better without the facial hair -- more trustworthy and younger.


----------



## goldfilm (Mar 25, 2014)

Interesting article about beards and evolution:

https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-27023992


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Grayson said:


> In terms of full disclosure, I should offer that in recent years I have gone bearded...
> 
> Circa 2006, with a van ****...
> 
> ...


you look better clean shaven.


----------



## scholl43 (Jul 22, 2013)

A bit of history on a American beards that I just came across: https://www.theatlantic.com/nationa...fraught-history-of-the-american-beard/283180/


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Tilton said:


> I'm fine with beards. I had a full beard and enjoyed the look, but after so long, She said "shave it" and shave it I did. No big loss for me.
> 
> Really, though, I'd rather see guys with big bushy beards than precious and painstakingly trimmed George Michael beards.


Please, whatever you do, NEVER post this again!

I almost had a good day today until this pic.


----------



## s1722 (Sep 7, 2011)

On the hipster(ish) point...

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/fas...s-this-Britains-most-influential-haircut.html 









Apparently this is "Britain's most influential hairstyle" (which term seems to include the beard and tattoos). The man in question claims to have a love of fine tailoring (but perhaps not ties).

Personally, aside from it generally looking awful, I think this is an excellent way to make a thin man look overweight.

If you can access it, the article is worth a read.


----------



## Jchuck61 (Apr 27, 2014)

I never would've thought my first post on the site would be about beards, of all things. I've been lurking here for _years _and have learned most of what I know about dressing well from AAAC. I saw this thread, and am quite amused/intrigued. I myself wear a short beard. I also have very short hair, a #1 guard on the electric clippers. I think I manage to avoid the "bad boy" look, as someone suggested about the beard/short hair combination, by virtue of being blonde. I would like to grow my hair longer, but it stopped cooperating in my late 20's. I grew the beard at my fiancee's request, and have had it for about three years. I've shaved it a few times but always grow it back immediately. It's part of who I am now. As a teacher, the beard is totally acceptable, so there's no worry there. Also acceptable are ties, sweater vests, cardigans, and any type of dress shoe I want to wear, or any type of dress pant. If I can have fun with my wardrobe, why not my facial hair, too?


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Jchuck61 said:


> I think I manage to avoid the "bad boy" look, as someone suggested about the beard/short hair combination, by virtue of being blonde.


Welcome to Andy's!

I don't think you get much of a bad-boy look with a blonde beard.

Dark beards can look very menacing, especially dark goatees. When I was young my beard was almost black. Now, it's salt & pepper. Salt & pepper is an entirely different look.


----------



## sethblack (Sep 17, 2013)

s1722 said:


> On the hipster(ish) point...
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/fas...s-this-Britains-most-influential-haircut.html
> 
> ...


He's certainly influential, the barrista at a local coffee shop looks exactly like him. The exact same hairstyle with the exact same bird nest beard. The guy kept scratching his neck while taking my order. Isn't a beard that long hard to maintain? Do you need to shampoo it or something?



Stubbly said:


> Dark beards can look very menacing, especially dark goatees. When I was young my beard was almost black. Now, it's salt & pepper. Salt & pepper is an entirely different look.


My dad has salt&pepper beard now. He used to shave everyday but stopped when he retired. It's a good look I think. Kind of a friendly uncle look.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Stubbly said:


> Welcome to Andy's!
> 
> I don't think you get much of a bad-boy look with a blonde beard.
> 
> Dark beards can look very menacing, especially dark goatees. When I was young my beard was almost black. Now, it's salt & pepper. Salt & pepper is an entirely different look.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

My thought about that combination is that it's a very barbered look up top with an incongruously full beard down below and almost no sideburns for continuity.

That said, a guy sporting all that (even the neck tattoo) doesn't strike me as being untrustworthy. Just something I wouldn't personally do.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

s1722 said:


> On the hipster(ish) point...
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/fas...s-this-Britains-most-influential-haircut.html
> 
> ...


Read the article the other day and thought it was drivel.
The guy looks like your common or garden chav with a huge comedy beard. The tattoos are repulsive and moronic.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Beard AND tie......


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

s1722 said:


> On the hipster(ish) point...
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/fas...s-this-Britains-most-influential-haircut.html
> 
> ...


Actually, that look is very much a fashionable look, amongst a certain group.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

s1722 said:


> On the hipster(ish) point...
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/fas...s-this-Britains-most-influential-haircut.html
> 
> ...


If Esquire Weekly says so then it must be true right?

This look ins't unique. Far from it. And to me, it looks confused. As confused as a man in a button up shirt and neck tie wearing jeans and sneakers. This look says: "I'm clean cut and square, but not that clean cut. See? I have a long bushy beard and tattoos just in case you were wondering if I'm hip and modern."
It also says: "I think I know how to dress and groom well but not really."
Or: "I like to pretend I'm grown up, but I'm still too immature and self conscious to embrace the grown up look."

This ain't the 1800s or the 1950s people. Quit trying to romanticize those eras ... at the same time.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Here we go again. Railing against tattoos. *Yawn.*


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ Let's face it, Jovan. We've got a group here who rails about not being able to find a local supplier of sock garters.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I resemble that remark.  Seriously though, even a lot of modern socks with elastic don't stay up well, especially if they are thin wool (such as the pair I am wearing now). So actually... sock garters are on my clothing wish list.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

My beard:


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kept trimmed to 19mm, and shorter at the chin.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

This is quite good on facial hair. Don't worry, it's American.....


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I think they're fine. The one in my avatar above is seasonal and now gone with Spring's advent.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chouan said:


> Beard AND tie......


He needs a trim.


----------

